# Wieslaw Ii



## davidmellors (May 25, 2007)

Photographed this tug in Albert Dock, Hull in September 1992, when I've noted it as owned by Wards Tugs. Can anybody tell me anything more of her origins?


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

David

I have moved your thread to the Tugs forum where members are more likely to respond. Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## davidmellors (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for that. David


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Info from Piet van Dammes "Tuglist"

Registered:
79 GRT, L21m
1 scr, diesel SKL, 450bhp

WIESLAW II
1965: Built by "Gdanska Stocznia Remontowa" at Gdynia (POL) (YN 298)
1965: delivered to "Zarzad Portu Gdansk" at Gdansk (POL)
1992 -xx/09: To ??, laid up at Hull (GBR)
1993: To "Ward Tugs Ltd" (Chris Ward) at London (GBR)
1997: To ?? at Qatar
1997: left the Medway with a barge called Gino under tow. The barge sunk off Northern Spain and Wieslaw II carried on her journey to Qatar calling at Corunna on route
200x: reported returned to GBR ???
2005 -24/09: spotted in Kapelle-op-den-Bos (BEL), superstructure repainted, no new name painted yet


----------

